# Legends Temecula Valley



## soccerdad.101 (Mar 13, 2021)

I have been approached numerous times by Legends TV over the past few weeks offering my kid a spot on their DPL team for next season and they won't let up. My kid plays for City SC Temecula and is happy with her team and coach. However my biggest problem is the constant lying to get kids to sign and pay money as I have it on very good authority that Legends TV will not have DPL next season, this will be removed at the end of the 2020-21 season. Legends left to move to ECNL and they gave up all GA and DPL status by doing this. Further to this they then say they trying for a 2nd ECNL Regional League spot from Legends to once again lure kids in. This is also not true as Legends at Silverlakes will hold the 2 spots for next season.  This club will say anything to get people to pay and trick them into joining that club...


----------



## Mic Nificent (Mar 13, 2021)

I hate it too. Welcome the world of big business. Sadly, for most clubs it’s no longer about the kids best interest or the brand. It’s all about how I can use my business to maximize my earning potential, regardless if the product is watered down. They use that tactic because if not you, not me, eventually some other parent with eat it all up and be able to boast and brag about how their kid got recruited and they’ll be playing in an elite league. This is why I don’t fault parents or kids leaving a club (or club hoppers as they have been labeled) and serving their kids best interest, not the club. Clubs cut kids all the time and are trying to recruit their replacement, why be loyal to that club or business model. On the flip side I’m sure plenty of parents have good things to say about Legends TV


----------



## crush (Mar 13, 2021)

Mic Nificent said:


> I hate it too. Welcome the world of big business. Sadly, for most clubs it’s no longer about the kids best interest or the brand. It’s all about how I can use my business to maximize my earning potential, regardless if the product is watered down. They use that tactic because if not you, not me, eventually some other parent with eat it all up and be able to boast and brag about how their kid got recruited and they’ll be playing in an elite league. This is why I don’t fault parents or kids leaving a club (or club hoppers as they have been labeled) and serving their kids best interest, not the club. Clubs cut kids all the time and are trying to recruit their replacement, why be loyal to that club or business model. On the flip side I’m sure plenty of parents have good things to say about Legends TV


Dam, that sounds like me when I lived in Temecula.  I had 4 business cards from four different coaches form four different clubs, all before my dd was 7.  They said so many nice things about her back then.  10 years later, it's almost all over and were labeled club hoppers by so many fools on here and the same fools even told me my dd would be black listed for leaving the Family.  Horrible sales tactics threating a kid if they leave and dad better STFU or else.  I actually had a few of them PM telling me to STFU and they know where I live.  Losers!!!!


----------



## soccermail2020 (Mar 15, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> I have been approached numerous times by Legends TV over the past few weeks offering my kid a spot on their DPL team for next season and they won't let up. My kid plays for City SC Temecula and is happy with her team and coach. However my biggest problem is the constant lying to get kids to sign and pay money as I have it on very good authority that Legends TV will not have DPL next season, this will be removed at the end of the 2020-21 season. Legends left to move to ECNL and they gave up all GA and DPL status by doing this. Further to this they then say they trying for a 2nd ECNL Regional League spot from Legends to once again lure kids in. This is also not true as Legends at Silverlakes will hold the 2 spots for next season.  This club will say anything to get people to pay and trick them into joining that club...


What age group?  Help out the rest of us here so we can be prepared for the fallout of this DPL drama.


----------



## crush (Mar 16, 2021)

Attention to all peeps in Temecula.  This town ((plus Murrieta)) deserves the truth with soccer and will always hold a special place in my heart,  I have two deer friends looking for the truth regarding DPL out there.  Many of you who follow my dd story knows how I feel about those three letters.  Yes, we were tricked saying we were going to be four letter league but at last minute, it was dropped to three letter league and made to believe one thing when the top dogs at the top already knew what was going down later.  Please, can anyone with good solid information let us know if DPL is a go?  PM me and I'll call them.  They feel their getting spoon fed alphabet soccer soup with chucks of lies sitting on the bottom of the soup.


----------



## paytoplay (Mar 16, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> I have been approached numerous times by Legends TV over the past few weeks offering my kid a spot on their DPL team for next season and they won't let up. My kid plays for City SC Temecula and is happy with her team and coach. However my biggest problem is the constant lying to get kids to sign and pay money as I have it on very good authority that Legends TV will not have DPL next season, this will be removed at the end of the 2020-21 season. Legends left to move to ECNL and they gave up all GA and DPL status by doing this. Further to this they then say they trying for a 2nd ECNL Regional League spot from Legends to once again lure kids in. This is also not true as Legends at Silverlakes will hold the 2 spots for next season.  This club will say anything to get people to pay and trick them into joining that club...


FWIW, in the 06s:
1-ecnl 
2-ga
3-ecrl 
4-dpl
06 legends dpl is pretty average


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Mar 16, 2021)

crush said:


> Attention to all peeps in Temecula.  This town ((plus Murrieta)) deserves the truth with soccer and will always hold a special place in my heart,  I have two deer friends looking for the truth regarding DPL out there.  Many of you who follow my dd story knows how I feel about those three letters.  Yes, we were tricked saying we were going to be four letter league but at last minute, it was dropped to three letter league and made to believe one thing when the top dogs at the top already knew what was going down later.  Please, can anyone with good solid information let us know if DPL is a go?  PM me and I'll call them.  They feel their getting spoon fed alphabet soccer soup with chucks of lies sitting on the bottom of the soup.


So what I know for certain is that Murrieta Surf definitely have DPL for next season, DPL announced this. As for Legends TV I have been told on very good authority from a DOC at another club, out of the area that Legends North and Legends TV are fully out of DPL as well as GA. Legends North are ECNL and ECNLR.


----------



## crush (Mar 16, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> So what I know for certain is that Murrieta Surf definitely have DPL for next season, DPL announced this. As for Legends TV I have been told on very good authority from a DOC at another club, out of the area that Legends North and Legends TV are fully out of DPL as well as GA. Legends North are ECNL and ECNLR.


This is confusing to say the least. My pal has 8th grader entering hs next year as well.  His goat is improving her skills and has D1 qualities.  However, dad can't drive up North or to OC or SD like I was able to. They have to stay local.  Their just looking for clarity and understanding what options they have and it's just more of the same BS and lack of transparency.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Mar 16, 2021)

crush said:


> This is confusing to say the least. My pal has 8th grader entering hs next year as well.  His goat is improving her skills and has D1 qualities.  However, dad can't drive up North or to OC or SD like I was able to. They have to stay local.  Their just looking for clarity and understanding what options they have and it's just more of the same BS and lack of transparency.


Well time will tell out and show the truth for Legends TV either way. But the one thing that makes me pretty certain Legends TV don't have DPL, not just the DOC inside info, is that they wouldn't put 2 DPL clubs right on the doorstep of each other in the valley...the league wouldn't want to dilute the quality of the league and split the talent pool.


----------



## crush (Mar 16, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> Well time will tell out and show the truth for Legends TV either way. But the one thing that makes me pretty certain Legends TV don't have DPL, not just the DOC inside info, is that they wouldn't put 2 DPL clubs right on the doorstep of each other in the valley...the league wouldn't want to dilute the quality of the league and split the talent pool.


I always said everyone in the Valley should agree to have one top team and I bet that area could build a power house.  So much talent.  When my dd was being recruited to Blues, I looked at all the ECNL rosters and all of them had one or two players from TV and MV and Lake Elsinore.  I'm afraid goats will be recruited to drive over Ortega Hwy, 15 South or 15 North.  It is what it is.  Good luck out there. Way too many clubs, MOO!


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Mar 16, 2021)

crush said:


> I always said everyone in the Valley should agree to have one top team and I bet that area could build a power house.  So much talent.  When my dd was being recruited to Blues, I looked at all the ECNL rosters and all of them had one or two players from TV and MV and Lake Elsinore.  I'm afraid goats will be recruited to drive over Ortega Hwy, 15 South or 15 North.  It is what it is.  Good luck out there. Way too many clubs, MOO!


I agree, if the Valley had 1 top team per age group they would be a power house. I do think Murrieta Surf have planned this out for a long time as I think they'll be the power house moving forward. They have the full MLS and EA (2nd tier) for the boys so they have the top boys system already and now they have DPL for the girls. It won't be long before they get promoted to GA like LVSA and San Diego SC. They'll then have the top pathways for boys and girls and bring all the talent back into the Valley.


----------



## Dominic (Mar 16, 2021)

crush said:


> I always said everyone in the Valley should agree to have one top team and I bet that area could build a power house.  So much talent.  When my dd was being recruited to Blues, I looked at all the ECNL rosters and all of them had one or two players from TV and MV and Lake Elsinore.  I'm afraid goats will be recruited to drive over Ortega Hwy, 15 South or 15 North.  It is what it is.  Good luck out there. Way too many clubs, MOO!


Just like the best kids get recruited out of Santa Clarita valley to Real SoCal.


----------



## crush (Mar 16, 2021)

Dominic said:


> Just like the best kids get recruited out of Santa Clarita valley to Real SoCal.


Well, back in 2015 and 2016 Socal Blues had kids driving from Temecula Valley, San Diego, Santa Clarita Valley, San Fernando Valley, Long Beach, The South Bay ((Kickers back yard....lol.....just hav n fun bro......))), Pasadena and the IE.  They recruit all over Southern California ((Socal Blues)) and folks drive.


----------



## Mosafie (Mar 17, 2021)

Our son plays for Legends TV now.

He played for Murrieta Surf last season before covid. They delayed recruiting for the age group B12. Then at the last minute they merged boys and girls team because neither had enough players. It was not a great experience.

Surf doesnt even have a B12 now when most other clubs in the valley have two teams.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 17, 2021)

Mosafie said:


> Our son plays for Legends TV now.
> 
> He played for Murrieta Surf last season before covid. They delayed recruiting for the age group B12. Then at the last minute they merged boys and girls team because neither had enough players. It was not a great experience.
> 
> Surf doesnt even have a B12 now when most other clubs in the valley have two teams.


Quite a few teams (not necessarily in the TV area) played a game of "Roster Chicken" while we waited for things to open up. Some were able to survive by combining teams.  Some recently told players "sorry, we have this option (play up a year, play on a flight that isn't the right fit, etc) or we can let you go."


----------



## Mosafie (Mar 18, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Quite a few teams (not necessarily in the TV area) played a game of "Roster Chicken" while we waited for things to open up. Some were able to survive by combining teams.  Some recently told players "sorry, we have this option (play up a year, play on a flight that isn't the right fit, etc) or we can let you go."


This was the year before covid 2019.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 18, 2021)

crush said:


> I always said everyone in the Valley should agree to have one top team and I bet that area could build a power house.  So much talent.  When my dd was being recruited to Blues, I looked at all the ECNL rosters and all of them had one or two players from TV and MV and Lake Elsinore.  I'm afraid goats will be recruited to drive over Ortega Hwy, 15 South or 15 North.  It is what it is.  Good luck out there. Way too many clubs, MOO!


What does “MOO” mean?


----------



## crush (Mar 18, 2021)

WestOfFive said:


> What does “MOO” mean?


"*M*y *O*pinion *O*nly." However, my MOO's come with 11 years of youth soccer experience and I lived in Temecula for 10 years. I hopped on Ortega Hwy two days a week and risked me and my dd life for two years playing for the Great Tad and the Blues. Then we hopped on 15 south and then north for two years. I believe my dd has "most miles driven" to chase medals.....lol. What a dad will do to win is the story of my life. Some of my best pals turned on me because we bailed the valley for greener pastures, like a State Cup Trophy ((Presidents Cup, not Govs, Far West Regional Gold medal and of course, the US Youth Championship in 2017. No way if we stay and play locally we taste those cups.  If I could do it over again, I would have talked with the TV Hawks when my goat was 7 ((before Legends took over)) and sat down with the Doc and tell him let's kick ass and build a winner in the valley. I would have done that for the community   I love that Valley and raised my kids there.  I will lastly say some of the best talent in the country comes out Murrieta and TV.


----------



## WestOfFive (Mar 18, 2021)

crush said:


> "*M*y *O*pinion *O*nly."  However, my MOO's come with 11 years of youth soccer experience and I lived in Temecula for 10 years.  I hopped on Ortega Hwy and risked my and my dd life for two years playing for the Great Tad and the Blues.  Some of my best pals turned on me because we bailed.  If I could do it over again, I would have talked with the TV Hawks ((before Legends took over)) and sat down with the Doc and tell him let's get ass build a winner.  I would have done that for the community   I love that Valley and raised my kids there.  I will lastly say some of the best talent in the country comes out Murrieta and TV.


Thank you, I was curious......


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jul 16, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> So what I know for certain is that Murrieta Surf definitely have DPL for next season, DPL announced this. As for Legends TV I have been told on very good authority from a DOC at another club, out of the area that Legends North and Legends TV are fully out of DPL as well as GA. Legends North are ECNL and ECNLR.


Any new news on this situation?


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 16, 2021)

The girls 05 Legends TV coached by Jenny Lawlor has always been one of the top Legends teams and won the DPL playoffs in June.  I don't think they have lost a game for 2 years.


----------



## WestOfFive (Jul 16, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> The girls 05 Legends TV coached by Jenny Lawlor has always been one of the top Legends teams and won the DPL playoffs in June.  I don't think they have lost a game for 2 years.


That's a nice record and impressive.


----------



## Mosafie (Jul 16, 2021)

Murrieta Surf is no longer a Surf club. They decided paying to use the Surf name was too expensive.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Jul 19, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> Any new news on this situation?


100% Legends TV lost all their National Platforms moving forward and since Murrieta Surf got DPL they now have Girls Academy also which is huge for the valley. Legends TV tried to tell their kids they had DPL and/or ECNL Regional league and they have neither! Such liars!
Surf then rebranded to Murrieta Soccer Academy and I took my kid there to play now as I want her to play GA and I've been really impressed the last few weeks they started training.


----------



## LouSag (Jul 29, 2021)

socalkdg said:


> The girls 05 Legends TV coached by Jenny Lawlor has always been one of the top Legends teams and won the DPL playoffs in June.  I don't think they have lost a game for 2 years.


They haven’t lost a game in 2 years, because they don’t play anybody!  If you are basing where your DD plays based on wins, Legends TV is the place for you!  There is no development here.  Half the 05 Legends TV team has left to play for Legends main club.  The 2021-22 team will be combined 05/06’ girls.  Coach JL has been promising ECNRL for years and it does not happen.  The main Legends club will never give it to Legends TV  I’m betting it will be SCDSL and CRL leagues yet again next year.  Another undefeated season!  No ECNL, ECNLR or GA opponents.  There is no national platform for Legends TV, unless you count the DPL National title as success.  NPL national title in your future too.  Do yourself a favor and head to Murrieta Soccer Academy (formerly Murrieta Surf) where they have the coaching licenses and GA national platform.  They don’t have the results yet, but your DD will develop more, and eventually the girls of the Temecula/Murrieta valley will see the light and play under the only national platform offered locally.  Ignore all this if you like winning by 4-5 goals against poor teams in DPL.


----------



## MR.D (Jul 29, 2021)

LouSag said:


> They haven’t lost a game in 2 years, because they don’t play anybody!  If you are basing where your DD plays based on wins, Legends TV is the place for you!  There is no development here.  Half the 05 Legends TV team has left to play for Legends main club.  The 2021-22 team will be combined 05/06’ girls.  Coach JL has been promising ECNRL for years and it does not happen.  The main Legends club will never give it to Legends TV  I’m betting it will be SCDSL and CRL leagues yet again next year.  Another undefeated season!  No ECNL, ECNLR or GA opponents.  There is no national platform for Legends TV, unless you count the DPL National title as success.  NPL national title in your future too.  Do yourself a favor and head to Murrieta Soccer Academy (formerly Murrieta Surf) where they have the coaching licenses and GA national platform.  They don’t have the results yet, but your DD will develop more, and eventually the girls of the Temecula/Murrieta valley will see the light and play under the only national platform offered locally.  *Ignore all this if you like winning by 4-5 goals against poor teams in DPL.*


Except Legends TV won't be in DPL this coming season either.


----------



## Socccerdadof3 (Jul 29, 2021)

LouSag said:


> They haven’t lost a game in 2 years, because they don’t play anybody!  If you are basing where your DD plays based on wins, Legends TV is the place for you!  There is no development here.  Half the 05 Legends TV team has left to play for Legends main club.  The 2021-22 team will be combined 05/06’ girls.  Coach JL has been promising ECNRL for years and it does not happen.  The main Legends club will never give it to Legends TV  I’m betting it will be SCDSL and CRL leagues yet again next year.  Another undefeated season!  No ECNL, ECNLR or GA opponents.  There is no national platform for Legends TV, unless you count the DPL National title as success.  NPL national title in your future too.  Do yourself a favor and head to Murrieta Soccer Academy (formerly Murrieta Surf) where they have the coaching licenses and GA national platform.  They don’t have the results yet, but your DD will develop more, and eventually the girls of the Temecula/Murrieta valley will see the light and play under the only national platform offered locally.  Ignore all this if you like winning by 4-5 goals against poor teams in DPL.


Lmao …definitely don’t go to Murrieta whatever they called !!! 

Your kid won’t develop or win any games

Everyone in the TV valley knows this , if you don’t like what the valley offers head south or west


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Jul 29, 2021)

Socccerdadof3 said:


> Lmao …definitely don’t go to Murrieta whatever they called !!!
> 
> Your kid won’t develop or win any games
> 
> Everyone in the TV valley knows this , if you don’t like what the valley offers head south or west


What do you base this on? They had 13 girls graduate to college this year and 1 boys got a transfer to MLS side Houston Dynamo and rumoured there are 4 more players being offered pro deals at MLS clubs. They have A license coaches running the club all with real pro experience in playing and coaching at the top leagues in England. The girls director of Murrieta coached some of the best women in the world and won major trophies in the women's game in Europe and he now lives here... combine that with GA now at Murrieta... what more could any player ask for!


----------



## Socccerdadof3 (Jul 29, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> What do you base this on? They had 13 girls graduate to college this year and 1 boys got a transfer to MLS side Houston Dynamo and rumoured there are 4 more players being offered pro deals at MLS clubs. They have A license coaches running the club all with real pro experience in playing and coaching at the top leagues in England. The girls director of Murrieta coached some of the best women in the world and won major trophies in the women's game in Europe and he now lives here... combine that with GA now at Murrieta... what more could any player ask for!


My comment is based off of my experience with this club !  
Just because they recently joined GA doesn’t mean there going to be competitive at any age group


----------



## RedCard (Jul 29, 2021)

MR.D said:


> Except Legends TV won't be in DPL this coming season either.


They are listed for the upcoming 2021/22 NPL/Discovery bracket


2005 DiscoveryG2005 Discovery NPL
Beach FC 2005 Tomonivich
California Rush G05 Nero
Cardiff Sockers G05 Blue -Hughes
CDA Slammers FC - Cerritos Garcia
CDA Slammers FC - Cerritos Woiemberghe/Barone (CA)
City SC -Carlsbad G05 Premier (CA)
East County Surf G2005 Academy (Fenison)
FRAM G05-Gidney
Freedom FC G05
Future FC - Corona G05 SYL
Hotspurs USA G2005 Premier (CA)
LA Surf - Southwest G2005 Discovery
LAFC So Cal - SCV G2005 Gold-Neveleff
LAFC So Cal G2005 White
Laguna United FC G2005 Blue
Legends - San Diego G05 FC
Legends - SGV G05 FC
Legends - Temecula Valley G05 Gold
Legends - Temecula Valley G05/06 Elite
Legends FC- Orange County G05 FC
Los Angeles Soccer Club G05 Fraschetti
Notts Forest FC G2005 Red (CA)
OC Surf North G2005 White
Pateadores - Irvine G2005
Pateadores DISCOVERY G2005 (CA)
Rebels Soccer Club - IE G05 Tellez
Rebels Soccer Club G2005 Premier - Gamboa
Sand and Surf SC G05 Elite
So Cal Blues G2005 Kale
So Cal Blues G2005 Vaught
Sporting San Diego G2005 - Saffer
Tudela FC LA 2005 White
West Coast FC G2005 Gomez


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Jul 29, 2021)

Socccerdadof3 said:


> My comment is based off of my experience with this club !
> Just because they recently joined GA doesn’t mean there going to be competitive at any age group


So clubs don't improve, move on and get better?? They haven't been given MLS Next and GA for nothing... Almost all the coaches have changed on the girls side in the last 18 months and really well qualified staff too, everyone's seen this happen. Since the new girls Director came to Murrieta everything has changed at that club. Of course they will continue to grow and may not win the league or qualify for play-offs 1st year in GA but all those players are going to get all the college coaches eyes on them at all the GA showcases! That's what it's all about. Why live in the Valley have GA on the doorstep and not want that for your kid? Baffles me... it's a no brainer.


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jul 29, 2021)

RedCard said:


> They are listed for the upcoming 2021/22 NPL/Discovery bracket
> 
> 
> 2005 DiscoveryG2005 Discovery NPL
> ...


So what WILL Legends 2005/2006/2007 play this coming year?

They claim this was their backup plan and they applied to ECRL but haven’t heard back yet.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Jul 29, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> So what WILL Legends 2005/2006/2007 play this coming year?
> 
> They claim this was their backup plan and they applied to ECRL but haven’t heard back yet.


They are playing in the SoCal League old SCDSL, it's listed on the SoCal website. They are not playing ECRL, lied to all the parents and players to get them to pay registration fees.


----------



## MR.D (Jul 29, 2021)

RedCard said:


> They are listed for the upcoming 2021/22 NPL/Discovery bracket
> 
> 
> 2005 DiscoveryG2005 Discovery NPL
> ...


Discovery is not DPL.  Those are two different leagues.


----------



## LouSag (Jul 30, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> So what WILL Legends 2005/2006/2007 play this coming year?
> 
> They claim this was their backup plan and they applied to ECRL but haven’t heard back yet.


And they will never hear back from ECRL because the main Legends club claims both the ECNL and ECRL spots.  Legends TV will not have ECRL and if the club is telling you that, I have some prime land to sell you in the Mohave Desert.  Legends TV has been promising  ECRL for a couple of years now; fool me once, fool me twice….


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2021)

soccermail2020 said:


> So what WILL Legends 2005/2006/2007 play this coming year?
> 
> They claim this was their backup plan and they applied to ECRL but haven’t heard back yet.


JL was a real good coach for my baby goat and I have much respect with how she treated my girl for two years.  I saw old pal from the Valley at Surf Cup this past weekend and we both said the same thing, "stay local!!!!" Plenty of kids in Murrieta and Temecula to have a few GA's and some Discovery teams.  Sorry, but promises are never kept in the Valley either.  I will say the only thing that mattered when my kid was 9 and 10 was if we would get into Surf Cup.  I wanted Surf Cup so bad we left to the Blues.....lol!  That's how bad we wanted it.  Chasing medals through Ortega Hwy is still a great past lives moment for me and my girl. I'm shocked with how many teams now.  Murrieta Surf is a good club option as is Temecula Valley Legends, MOO.  Good luck you guys and really enjoy the time with your players


----------



## Footy30 (Jul 30, 2021)

Ellejustus said:


> JL was a real good coach for my baby goat and I have much respect with how she treated my girl for two years.  I saw old pal from the Valley at Surf Cup this past weekend and we both said the same thing, "stay local!!!!" Plenty of kids in Murrieta and Temecula to have a few GA's and some Discovery teams.  Sorry, but promises are never kept in the Valley either.  I will say the only thing that mattered when my kid was 9 and 10 was if we would get into Surf Cup.  I wanted Surf Cup so bad we left to the Blues.....lol!  That's how bad we wanted it.  Chasing medals through Ortega Hwy is still a great past lives moment for me and my girl. I'm shocked with how many teams now.  Murrieta Surf is a good club option as is Temecula Valley Legends, MOO.  Good luck you guys and really enjoy the time with your players


No more Crush?? just wanted to quickly say hope your daughter is all healed up and back on the pitch!!! Good luck this season and I will pray no more injuries for her or anyone else!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 30, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> No more Crush?? just wanted to quickly say hope your daughter is all healed up and back on the pitch!!! Good luck this season and I will pray no more injuries for her or anyone else!!


I will come back as "ANewMe" if I come back bro.  I need to see more change in me and others before I come back as a new me.  The line has been drawn bro.  Thank God no ACL.  The other thread had a whiplash and 5 ACLs in one season from two teams.  I also know of 5 others from other teams.  This is not good, MOO!  Fracture wrist this time footy.  Ball was kicked hard and couldn;t get her wrist out of the way.  When she was 9, she would have ducked out of the way.  Poor thing saw all the coaches and wanted to play hard for tham and herself.   Sprain ankle from hs cif and its been the injury bug,  We both know Injuries happen in sport.  She will be ready for league but something tells me she might have to prove she got the _______________________________________ and around we go.  I will hold off speculation and stay on topic.  Thanks for the prayers and wish you and your family the best.


----------



## Footy30 (Jul 30, 2021)

Ellejustus said:


> I will come back as "ANewMe" if I come back bro.  I need to see more change in me and others before I come back as a new me.  The line has been drawn bro.  Thank God no ACL.  The other thread had a whiplash and 5 ACLs in one season from two teams.  I also know of 5 others from other teams.  This is not good, MOO!  Fracture wrist this time footy.  Ball was kicked hard and couldn;t get her wrist out of the way.  When she was 9, she would have ducked out of the way.  Poor thing saw all the coaches and wanted to play hard for tham and herself.   Sprain ankle from hs cif and its been the injury bug,  We both know Injuries happen in sport.  She will be ready for league but something tells me she might have to prove she got the _______________________________________ and around we go.  I will hold off speculation and stay on topic.  Thanks for the prayers and wish you and your family the best.


Glad she's on the mend, I'm sure she'll do great in league!!


----------



## crush (Jul 31, 2021)

Footy30 said:


> No more Crush?? just wanted to quickly say hope your daughter is all healed up and back on the pitch!!! Good luck this season and I will pray no more injuries for her or anyone else!!


Crush fought his way back.  100% you pick that handle for me and it is the true me. I wont lie.  I get a lot of PMs and 90% wanted Crush to come back.  Sorry for the confusion to you or others.  I never hide behind my handles.


----------



## RedCard (Jul 31, 2021)

MR.D said:


> Discovery is not DPL.  Those are two different leagues.


Just posting what's on the website.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hearing lots of rumours many players are moving to Murrietas GA team's from the valley at all age groups ... can anyone confirm?


----------



## MR.D (Aug 4, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> Hearing lots of rumours many players are moving to Murrietas GA team's from the valley at all age groups ... can anyone confirm?


I wouldn't doubt it, JL has been lying and spiteful to a lot of players and families over the years, especially this past year.  She's reaping what she has sowed.  Good luck to the families that are making the move.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Aug 20, 2021)

And it's offical ... No ECRL spot for Legends TV ... 1 spot in ECNL and 1 spot in ECRL for Legends North and that's it!!









						ECNL Girls
					

Northwest Heartland New England North Texas Texas United Soccer Clubs   NorCal North Connecticut FC Arkansas Rising Albion Hurricanes FC Albion Hurricanes FC   TBD Eclipse  - Central Illinois East Meadow SC FC Dallas NTX Challenge SC Capital City Soccer Club   Northwest Pacific Eclipse Select SC...




					www.ecnlgirls.com
				











						ECNL Girls
					

Mid-Atlantic Midwest North Atlantic New England Northwest   Arlington Soccer Eclipse Select SC Bethesda SC Connecticut FC Bay Area   BRYC Elite Academy Eclipse Select SC North FC Bucks East Meadow SC Davis Legacy   Carolina Elite Soccer Academy FC Wisconsin FC DELCO FC Stars Blue DeAnza Force...




					www.ecnlgirls.com
				




And all Legends TV teams are playing in the SoCal league...



			http://socalsoccerleague.org/_element_display/#%2F74965%2Fteams%2Fclub%2F101691873.html%3Frnd%3D1629490395171
		


Nice sales pitch Legends TV and JL but it's not true, complete fraud... I feel so sorry for the parents and players who we're lied to and paid for ECRL. I see Murrieta are still bringing in new players every session when we are there, I guess they should hurry before all the spots go.


----------



## crush (Aug 20, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> And it's offical ... No ECRL spot for Legends TV ... 1 spot in ECNL and 1 spot in ECRL for Legends North and that's it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can the players from the Temecula Valley area tryout for the ECNL team and the Regional team?  Legends North ((Silver Lakes Fields and the Hub)) is the place to be if your a Legend trying to be on the top team, Moo.  JL needs her own program in Temecula/Murrieta Valley area, moo.  The South Campus is always last on the list.  I have a good pal who is also pissed off right now because he thought their was a chance for ECRL team.  He never said for sure ECRL would go to TVL, but they were all praying, including JL I'm sure.  JL is not the DM, JH makes the final decision unless she's the boss now?  I doubt it because JL is local talent and wants the best for the Valley, moo   You have to make the drive up North or South or over Ortega to OC to be play in top leagues, just like I had too and few others a few years ago.  Parents in the Valley were not happy with us either so it sucked and I wish Temecula/Murrieta area had a top club with ECNL for the locals who cant or dont want to travel up the 15 fwry all the time.  I like GA as option?  Murrieta GA? It sucks trust me and i would stay local and build a champion if I had to do it all over again.  My dd was getting recruited from San Diego clubs, OC Clubs and even clubs within up North wanted her talents and we just went for it.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Aug 20, 2021)

crush said:


> Can the players from the Temecula Valley area tryout for the ECNL team and the Regional team?  Legends North ((Silver Lakes Fields and the Hub)) is the place to be if your a Legend trying to be on the top team, Moo.  JL needs her own program in Temecula/Murrieta Valley area, moo.  The South Campus is always last on the list.  I have a good pal who is also pissed off right now because he thought their was a chance for ECRL team.  He never said for sure ECRL would go to TVL, but they were all praying, including JL I'm sure.  JL is not the DM, JH makes the final decision unless she's the boss now?  I doubt it because JL is local talent and wants the best for the Valley, moo   You have to make the drive up North or South or over Ortega to OC to be play in top leagues, just like I had too and few others a few years ago.  Parents in the Valley were not happy with us either so it sucked and I wish Temecula/Murrieta area had a top club with ECNL for the locals who cant or dont want to travel up the 15 fwry all the time.  I like GA as option?  Murrieta GA? It sucks trust me and i would stay local and build a champion if I had to do it all over again.  My dd was getting recruited from San Diego clubs, OC Clubs and even clubs within up North wanted her talents and we just went for it.


And that's my whole point why don't all the local players come together and play GA at Murrieta, they would kill it with all the local players together! They are obviously still recruiting for their GA teams and all those very good players at Legends TV that were hoping for ECRL they have GA with no drive which is better than ECRL as a platform anyway. ECNL maybe slightly better than GA at the moment in many peoples eyes but GA is definitely better than ECRL. The college coaches and recruitment opportunities far outweighs anything those Legends girls will get and can play week in and week out at GA instead of SoCal league.


----------



## futboldad1 (Aug 20, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> And that's my whole point why don't all the local players come together and play GA at Murrieta, they would kill it with all the local players together! They are obviously still recruiting for their GA teams and all those very good players at Legends TV that were hoping for ECRL they have GA with no drive which is better than ECRL as a platform anyway. *ECNL maybe slightly better than GA at the moment in many peoples eyes* but GA is definitely better than ECRL. The college coaches and recruitment opportunities far outweighs anything those Legends girls will get and can play week in and week out at GA instead of SoCal league.


This sentence is a classic..... "maybe slightly better" rotflmao..... GA and ECRL are a lot closer than GA and ECNL bud.....


----------



## crush (Aug 20, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> And that's my whole point why don't all the local players come together and play GA at Murrieta, they would kill it with all the local players together! They are obviously still recruiting for their GA teams and all those very good players at Legends TV that were hoping for ECRL they have GA with no drive which is better than ECRL as a platform anyway. ECNL maybe slightly better than GA at the moment in many peoples eyes but GA is definitely better than ECRL. The college coaches and recruitment opportunities far outweighs anything those Legends girls will get and can play week in and week out at GA instead of SoCal league.


I would go GA and stay local after 11 years of traveling all over socal chasing championships.  It's not all that and girls need to build local friendships.  Good luck out there.  I'm rooting for a top team to kick ass out there.  PLAY LOCAL & STAY LOCAL!!!


----------



## Emma (Aug 20, 2021)

crush said:


> I would go GA and stay local after 11 years of traveling all over socal chasing championships.  It's not all that and girls need to build local friendships.  Good luck out there.  I'm rooting for a top team to kick ass out there.  PLAY LOCAL & STAY LOCAL!!!


You sure GA is local?


----------



## crush (Aug 20, 2021)

Emma said:


> You sure GA is local?


Did Temecula United become City Temecula SC?  I heard they got GA team in the Valley, no?  I'm super confused but have a soft spot for the area and think they should have one top club that represents the best of the best.  Truth be told, it's impossible to build one team though because all the top clubs have their satellite clubs poaching for the top talent when MOO, I think only one top team should be allowed.  The rest can play rec.  I know, I know, who gets to be top club and will all the players agree to tryout at the top club first?  Hell no, it ain;t gonna happen because most parents think if their kid were given a fair shake at starting, they would be the best of the best.  That's why they have too many clubs for 400,000 people.  Way too many clubs.  I tried to do it and hit wall with a Doc and I'll just leave it at that  If they could though, Temecula/Murrieta Valley FC  would field a contender.  The fact is, all the top clubs poach the top players when player gets older.  Look at all the rosters.  GA Murrieta is who?  When I lived in Temecula we had Arsenal South, Legends South, Temecula Hawks, Temecula United and Murrieta something.  It was before they became Murrieta Surf.  I swear when my dd was 6 and playing Rec, I would get handed business cards from all the coaches every weekend.  It was cool and I heard all the coaches out and who could develop her to the next level.  We chose Arsenal South first year of because I thought they were a satellite affiliate from England looking for the next Messi or girl version of Messi.  I liked their logo too  I hated soccer at this time btw because of Jim Rome but my dd was killing it down at U6 rec ball and the business cards proved she was high on all the clubs list.  Those were some fun times.  Her shirts went to her knees and she played defense.  Hey look what I found, a Friday Throwback.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Aug 20, 2021)

Emma said:


> You sure GA is local?


Murrieta Soccer Academy (ex Surf) they cancelled their link with Surf this summer is GA ... they play everything in Murrieta, so yes GA is local. 

The only clubs in the Valley are now Legends TV, City SC Temecula and Murrieta, everyone has either name changed, merged or folded. Legends TV and City SC Temecula all play in SCDSL (now SoCal league) they don't have any GA, ECRL or ECNL programs local, if you want that you need to travel to Carlsbad or Silverlakes. Murrieta is the only club that is local and has a GA level.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Aug 20, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> This sentence is a classic..... "maybe slightly better" rotflmao..... GA and ECRL are a lot closer than GA and ECNL bud.....


My point is if their is no ECNL or ECRL in the valley and GA is in Murrieta why are players playing in the SoCal league, if they are good enough, and find it difficult or don't want to travel.  Regardless of your position if you think GA v ECNL v ECRL is better by different distances who cares, it goes 1. ECNL, 2 GA, 3 ECRL, it is a fantastic option for players in the valley to play at that level and get that exposure.


----------



## crush (Aug 21, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> Murrieta Soccer Academy (ex Surf) they cancelled their link with Surf this summer is GA ... they play everything in Murrieta, so yes GA is local.
> 
> The only clubs in the Valley are now Legends TV, City SC Temecula and Murrieta, everyone has either name changed, merged or folded. Legends TV and City SC Temecula all play in SCDSL (now SoCal league) they don't have any GA, ECRL or ECNL programs local, if you want that you need to travel to Carlsbad or Silverlakes. *Murrieta is the only club that is local and has a GA level.*


That is a strong selling point.  Hawks had the chance but they sold the brand and that brand is gone.  Temecula Valley Red Hawks.  Good look soccer dad 101.


----------



## Emma (Aug 21, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> Murrieta Soccer Academy (ex Surf) they cancelled their link with Surf this summer is GA ... they play everything in Murrieta, so yes GA is local.
> 
> The only clubs in the Valley are now Legends TV, City SC Temecula and Murrieta, everyone has either name changed, merged or folded. Legends TV and City SC Temecula all play in SCDSL (now SoCal league) they don't have any GA, ECRL or ECNL programs local, if you want that you need to travel to Carlsbad or Silverlakes. Murrieta is the only club that is local and has a GA level.


Have you received the league schedule for GA yet?  I'm curious as how Murrieta Soccer Academy is able to keep a local GA club when there are only a few in SoCal and none other in IE.  Definitely routing for GA to accomplish a local league but would rather see you guys in Discovery for olders flight 1 for youngers to keep the competition better locally.  It would be nice for ECNL and MLS Next to fold into Discovery too and just have 2 national tourneys a year for the best of the best teams.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Aug 21, 2021)

crush said:


> That is a strong selling point.  Hawks had the chance but they sold the brand and that brand is gone.  Temecula Valley Red Hawks.  Good look soccer dad 101.


Thank you crush. It's what made me change clubs for my girl in the valley because GA was local. You hear all sorts of silly things said about other clubs here but since joining Murrieta's GA team I have been blown away by the professionalism and complete change in what we had previously. It is a different level with the coaches and practice sessions. We are so happy we made the move.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Aug 21, 2021)

Emma said:


> Have you received the league schedule for GA yet?  I'm curious as how Murrieta Soccer Academy is able to keep a local GA club when there are only a few in SoCal and none other in IE.  Definitely routing for GA to accomplish a local league but would rather see you guys in Discovery for olders flight 1 for youngers to keep the competition better locally.  It would be nice for ECNL and MLS Next to fold into Discovery too and just have 2 national tourneys a year for the best of the best teams.


The DOC told us the full schedule is out officially next week. He said we have a cross-conference games in Phoenix and some travel to us, to add more fixtures which is the same as ECNL and old DA anyway. So I guess we'll play SC Del Sol and the 2 Vegas teams from the other conference.


----------



## Emma (Aug 22, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> The DOC told us the full schedule is out officially next week. He said we have a cross-conference games in Phoenix and some travel to us, to add more fixtures which is the same as ECNL and old DA anyway. So I guess we'll play SC Del Sol and the 2 Vegas teams from the other conference.


I think you should wait to see the schedule before you consider the team local.  From the rumblings I've heard, there will be very little local games for your GA SoCal teams.  Here's hoping to promises being kept about keeping your GA team local but from information released regarding the SoCal GA league, it's more likely your team will be a traveling team and not a local team.


----------



## SDMama (Aug 22, 2021)

Emma said:


> I think you should wait to see the schedule before you consider the team local.  From the rumblings I've heard, there will be very little local games for your GA SoCal teams.  Here's hoping to promises being kept about keeping your GA team local but from information released regarding the SoCal GA league, it's more likely your team will be a traveling team and not a local team.


Strawman schedules look like 2x SW clubs so far. https://system.gotsport.com/org_event/events/4716/schedules?group=25365


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Aug 23, 2021)

Emma said:


> I think you should wait to see the schedule before you consider the team local.  From the rumblings I've heard, there will be very little local games for your GA SoCal teams.  Here's hoping to promises being kept about keeping your GA team local but from information released regarding the SoCal GA league, it's more likely your team will be a traveling team and not a local team.


I mean local as in training and the club based in the valley, not where the away games and tournaments are. Everyone travels for games whether its ECNL or GA. Local means have the the highest tier league close by and not having to travel 1hr 30mins to train 4 times a week, that's the huge thing for the girl players in the valley.


----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> I mean local as in training and the club based in the valley, not where the away games and tournaments are. Everyone travels for games whether its ECNL or GA.* Local means have the the highest tier league close by and not having to travel 1hr 30mins to train 4 times a week, that's the huge thing for the girl players in the valley.*


Bingo.  Local is what it should be soccer dad, unless of course your kid get's invited to swim with the best in the big pool down SD.  They always send scouts to the Valley.  Dont do it unless you can do it and your kid wants to do.  My point is, stay local and play local unless you have the nest OM. Emma was just being cute about the local stuff.  4 days a week from Margarita and Winchester to the 215/15 frwy is huge and will make family time better.  I did the 1 and half for three years and it almost killed me.  The fact is GA is better then having to haul your kid up North, down south or over the great Ortegas mountains.  Talk about risking one's life to play in the big pool.  Today, my dd drives 10 minutes to practice and it's so much better.  Build a local winner bro


----------



## Emma (Aug 23, 2021)

crush said:


> Bingo.  Local is what it should be soccer dad, unless of course your kid get's invited to swim with the best in the big pool down SD.  They always send scouts to the Valley.  Dont do it unless you can do it and your kid wants to do.  My point is, stay local and play local unless you have the nest OM. Emma was just being cute about the local stuff.  4 days a week from Margarita and Winchester to the 215/15 frwy is huge and will make family time better.  I did the 1 and half for three years and it almost killed me.  The fact is GA is better then having to haul your kid up North, down south or over the great Ortegas mountains.  Talk about risking one's life to play in the big pool.  Today, my dd drives 10 minutes to practice and it's so much better.  Build a local winner bro


I wasn't being cute but I do try often.  

My definition of local includes league games and most tourneys, not just practice.   There's rumbling of playing league games in CO and NM too.  It seems the Murrieta team would benefit more from playing socal Flight 1 or even discovery as their games will be closer and the competition is at least on par with GA. 

If families are okay traveling to San Diego and LA for league games against flight 1 teams, that's up to them.  Spending 3 hours back and forth driving for games every weekends seems tough to me when you can play similar quality teams 30 minutes away.


----------



## crush (Aug 23, 2021)

Emma said:


> I wasn't being cute but I do try often.
> 
> My definition of local includes league games and most tourneys, not just practice.   There's rumbling of playing league games in CO and NM too.  It seems the Murrieta team would benefit more from playing socal Flight 1 or even discovery as their games will be closer and the competition is at least on par with GA.
> 
> If families are okay traveling to San Diego and LA for league games against flight 1 teams, that's up to them.  Spending 3 hours back and forth driving for games every weekends seems tough to me when you can play similar quality teams 30 minutes away.


League games in CO and NM is 100% a no.  I didnt know that.  I was assuming AZ maybe and Vegas trip.


----------



## soccerdad.101 (Aug 24, 2021)

crush said:


> Bingo.  Local is what it should be soccer dad, unless of course your kid get's invited to swim with the best in the big pool down SD.  They always send scouts to the Valley.  Dont do it unless you can do it and your kid wants to do.  My point is, stay local and play local unless you have the nest OM. Emma was just being cute about the local stuff.  4 days a week from Margarita and Winchester to the 215/15 frwy is huge and will make family time better.  *I did the 1 and half for three years and it almost killed me.  The fact is GA is better then having to haul your kid up North, down south or over the great Ortegas mountains*.  Talk about risking one's life to play in the big pool.  Today, my dd drives 10 minutes to practice and it's so much better.  *Build a local winner bro*


BINGO! The players in the Valley should rally around GA in Murrieta and they'll put it on a par with every "big" club in the Southwest because of the talent pool here. The quicker everyone sees this the more benefit it has to ALL the players, people need to let their local tribal club guard down and come together.


----------



## what-happened (Aug 24, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> BINGO! The players in the Valley should rally around GA in Murrieta and they'll put it on a par with every "big" club in the Southwest because of the talent pool here. The quicker everyone sees this the more benefit it has to ALL the players, people need to let their local tribal club guard down and come together.


I think Murrieta will benefit from being in the GA.  The GA is challenged in socal in general but they are well run, advocate well for their teams, and put on top notch events.  Parents will have to take many things into consideration.  One thing they can be mostly certain about is that the GA appears to be very well run.

Travel will be an issue for some.  The issue in SOCAL will always be why travel far when you have talented teams close by.  It's a good issue to have but problematic if you are in a league with very few local teams.  Travel to Vegas and AZ for cross conference play may be tough to swallow for many. The Vegas GA teams are good, the AZ  teams are very good.  The teams that may be suspect are the NM teams.  We will see how that pans out.  They've seemed to produce very good players in small numbers, always guesting with the AZ clubs (RSL/SC Del Sol).  We will see if they can field two teams.

From having two players in each league over the last few years, the SOCAL talent is better in ECNL, the GA , for now, is better run.  With that said, plenty of talent in socal and many players in the GA will still have the opportunity to play at the next level.  Best of the best certainly lies in some of the bigger ECNL clubs but not everyone is best of the best and can play there.  There are plenty of players to be found.


----------



## crush (Aug 24, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> BINGO! The players in the Valley should rally around GA in Murrieta and they'll put it on a par with every "big" club in the Southwest because of the talent pool here. The quicker everyone sees this the more benefit it has to ALL the players, people need to let their local tribal club guard down and come together.


I wish you the best.  Me and few dads talked about it back when our goats were 9.  The biggest hurdle was keeping the players together.  For example, if one kid didnt play much, dad got pissed.  At the game are scouts in the area looking to "add" more customers.  They know how dad feels so the scout catches dad in the parking and says in a round a bout way, "Hey parent, I like what I saw in your kid the few times she saw the field.  With proper development by me and promised play time, she will be the top recruit in the Valley."  Trying to keep a core group of kids together with 6 teams to choose from is super hard, especially if the Big Pools down South and up North offer free swim.  I will say you get what you pay for in youth soccer so buyer beware.  I rooting for you soccer dad and the Valley


----------



## LouSag (Aug 25, 2021)

soccerdad.101 said:


> And it's offical ... No ECRL spot for Legends TV ... 1 spot in ECNL and 1 spot in ECRL for Legends North and that's it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocking!  Another year of promises by JL once again squashed by the big club of Legends North.

Soocerdad…I feel your pain. Having been part of the Temecula/Murrieta soccer scene for the last 10 years, it’s a shame that the talent does not stay local. Driving to SD Surf/North to Legends/over Ortega to Blues…that’s where all the top players go. But Legends TV and Murrieta Surf have done it to themselves. They refused to merge (politics/fiefdoms, JL etc…) and play at the highest level. The valley could have developed a top 5 program in SoCal. So all the strong players left in search of that level. DA and all its promises at Legends South never materialized, and any parent with any knowledge could have easily recognized that Legends South never had the coaching licenses to go DA. GA accreditation will help Murrieta Soccer Academy going forward, but the ship has already sailed for u14 and older. 
Your previous comment about ECNL being slightly better than GA….that is just wishful thinking. The top ECNL clubs are miles ahead of top GA clubs. Big clubs ECRL teams are on-par and sometimes better than GA teams. 
However; GA is at least able to stream all its showcases and National events. ECNL needs to up its game in that area. 
And Emma is right.  Your GA practices for Murrieta Surf academy will be local, but your league and showcases will require as much or more travel than SoCal ECNL programs.  The GA is still in its infancy in SoCal with only 6 teams, and travel to Vegas and AZ will be required—and the rumor is of NM and CO getting added, I hear, are likely to happen.
Not surprised at all the Murrieta surf is getting more transfers from Legends TV.  Should have happened a long time ago. The GA platform is the way forward for the Temecula valley. 
Good luck to you.


----------

